# Gear ratios - different years



## mooncruiser (Dec 30, 2019)

Are the gear ratios different from different model years? I haven't found anything that says there are different ratios. I have an 08 BF650 with the solid axle

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think that they changed them. They should be the same.


----------

